# question on carbon filter



## Dewayne (Nov 26, 2008)

does the larger the actual filter reduce the skunk smell more? or as long as it has activated carbon in it, it'll filter no matter the diamater of the carbon filter? thanks for the help


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Air flow through the filter is the important bit 

The larger the scrubber the better it works


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 26, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

i do not have the biggest they make.its around 8-9 in diameter and 18 in long and works great in my 4x4x6.7 tent


----------

